# Wanted 1995-1997 f350 xlt powerstroke



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am looking for a 1995-1997 f350 xlt regular cab powerstroke diesel. Would like the truck to be black and have grey interior with captains chairs. Also would like the truck to have a fisher minute mount on it but if it just has the mounting plates and controler for the plow and no blade then that's ok. I live in MA but will travel to MA,NH,ME,RI,CT.

Email what you have
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Left you a message.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bumping this thread back up just to give it a shot again for the heck of it! 

Thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

wolfmobile8 said:


> Bumping this thread back up just to give it a shot again for the heck of it!
> 
> Thanks


You are still searching for the same truck 8.5 years later? That's determination!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> You are still searching for the same truck 8.5 years later? That's determination!


Haha I know right can't find them anymore like back when I started this thread but yessir still looking figured id give it a shot again.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

wolfmobile8 said:


> Haha I know right can't find them anymore like back when I started this thread but yessir still looking figured id give it a shot again.


That's cause they don't exist anymore lol. All in pieces in the scrap yard due to being worked to death.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

abbe said:


> That's cause they don't exist anymore lol. All in pieces in the scrap yard due to being worked to death.


Nope there are a few out there. But they bring in more $ now than when he started looking. I would search way South.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-e-match-can't-find-my-truck.175352/

This guy cant find the pieces for his truck. Maybe he's looking to sell it!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

abbe said:


> That's cause they don't exist anymore lol. All in pieces in the scrap yard due to being worked to death.


Yup I lost some good ones over the years it's really hard now to find one up here now that's in good condition anymore or someone takes a good one and wrecks it.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

this one is really nice.
https://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/d/1997-ford-f350-73l-southern/6737134519.html


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Super nice but I bet that truck was only 20k new. Xl with crank windows wow


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rusty Silence said:


> this one is really nice.
> https://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/d/1997-ford-f350-73l-southern/6737134519.html


He had two on there at one time not sure if he sold the other or... Must of been a hardcore collector or something...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

abbe said:


> Super nice but I bet that truck was only 20k new. Xl with crank windows wow


True, but one of that series truck in really good shape is going to come with a price tag like that.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

This post just caught my eyes, I bought our 1997 F-350 brand new in 1997, with the diesel option, at the time I think its was $4,875.00 for that, overall I think I paid $28,300? (I have the sticker somewhere in my office), lol, its red, XL, roll down windows, auto, am/fm radio, a/c/heavy duty front/rear suspension./full bench vinyl seat, rubber floor mat, just hit 41,800 miles or so last I checked....two years ago just installed a Fisher XV-2 8'6"..... , like others said look south for a rust free. Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> He had two on there at one time not sure if he sold the other or... Must of been a hardcore collector or something...


Yeah I saw an ad a week or two ago that might have been the same seller that had a website mentioned where he had several very nice obs F350 trucks listed but I couldn't find it again to post a link in this thread. It said they buy them from California and personally inspect them to be sure they are up to their standards.
If I find it I'll post it.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wolf, here's a southern dually in Taunton Ma.  https://southcoast.craigslist.org/cto/d/97-ford-350-dually-73/6754240174.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Not a powerstroke, but these things do bring big bucks.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/1997-ford-350-4x4-9-western/6762142067.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Wolf, here's a southern dually in Taunton Ma.  https://southcoast.craigslist.org/cto/d/97-ford-350-dually-73/6754240174.html


Quad cab and long bed dually!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just don't see why those trucks get crazy money.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/d/1996-ford-f250-xlt-73l/6768037120.html


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

512high said:


> This post just caught my eyes, I bought our 1997 F-350 brand new in 1997, with the diesel option, at the time I think its was $4,875.00 for that, overall I think I paid $28,300? (I have the sticker somewhere in my office), lol, its red, XL, roll down windows, auto, am/fm radio, a/c/heavy duty front/rear suspension./full bench vinyl seat, rubber floor mat, just hit 41,800 miles or so last I checked....two years ago just installed a Fisher XV-2 8'6"..... , like others said look south for a rust free. Happy holidays everyone


Any pictures? I have one as well. 97 Red, but 3 times your mileage. I'm in the Nashua area as well and have seen a few clean ones around...wonder if one of them is yours!


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

gtmustang00 said:


> Any pictures? I have one as well. 97 Red, but 3 times your mileage. I'm in the Nashua area as well and have seen a few clean ones around...wonder if one of them is yours!


you can pm me, can take a few pics at the shop Monday


----------

